# need crew



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Have posted here before and have made some new fishing buddies but still having trouble getting a crew together with short notice, we mostly bottom fish offshore but also do some trolling as well. We are an older group fish hard and try to have some fun as well, I have a 26 foot cat we fish out of Orange Beach and share expenses and no one goes home until boat and fish are cleaned. If interested drop me a line or you can call me at 251 269 9694

Thanks Bruce


----------



## Tommy (Jan 12, 2008)

My wife and I are interested, we both love to fish. Recently, dropped out of the boat club. I have a 18 ft Kenner, we have been offshore a couple of times when the seas are smooth, but can't get out very often. I'll give you a call and you can reach me at 850-449-1499. Tommy


----------

